# Black Ghost Knife



## kamikaziie (Aug 29, 2007)

i have a black ghost knife in a 25 gallon tank and it seems to be acting weird...
it tends to swim on its side, upside down and almost always near the heater... is this behaviour normal? should i be worrying... i have driftwood and pvc pipes for it to hide in it soemtimes go in there but likes it near the heater... i was thinking that when the light is on that area gets less light so that is why iti s there but i thought i would post this question up here just to be sure

thank you for your time


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

what is your PH? ammonia? nitrates? nitrites?

also, a black ghost knife requires a minimum of 50 gal to survive.they get 8" or more and are capable to get over a foot long.a 25 is way too small for him.They are secretive fish and will become stressed if unable to find a secure hiding place. They are sensitive to poor water quality, and so require excellent filtration and regular aquarium maintenance. 

It requires a minimum of a 50 gallon tank with excellent filtration. It is generally timid and reclusive, preferring a fine-gravel-bottom aquarium with plenty of roots and rocks for hiding places, as well as subdued to dark lighting. To better appreciate this fish, many hobbyists will purchase a "ghost tube," a clear plastic tube that facilitates viewing during the day. Once accustomed to its surroundings, the Black Ghost Knifefish can become incredibly tame and trusting to the point of being hand-held. It does well with other, larger species of a peaceful nature, but may be aggressive towards those of similar or smaller size. 

Omnivorous, the Black Ghost Knifefish will eat all types of live foods including meat, chopped earthworms, as well as frozen and flaked foods.


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

Minimum Tank Size: 50 gallons 
Care Level: Moderate 
Tank Conditions: 73-80°F; pH 6.5-7.0; KH 0-10 
Max. Size In Aquarium: Up to 1' 6" 
Color Form: Black 
Temperament: Semi-aggressive 
Diet: Carnivore 
Compatibility: View Chart 
Origin: Thailand 
Family: Apteronotidae


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

Those are generally fairly normal behaviours.


----------



## kamikaziie (Aug 29, 2007)

thank you for the replies i'll be getting a clear silicone tube for the fish, 

do you recommend me getting a larger tank now, or is ok to wait til it grows a bit?


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

It's always better to have a bigger tank, but you probably won't necessarily need to upgrade "soon." They have the possibility of getting a foot, etc. but they could take a few years in some cases, before they're full grown.

And I also agree that it's swimming motions are normal. .


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

You could get a 46 gal, but id go with a 55.


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

I don't think you told us how big the fish is right now. That would determine whether or not you NEED a bigger tank now, or if you can wait. I agree, bigger is always better, so you might as well go ahead and do it if you can.


----------



## judya (Jan 23, 2005)

Just a thought, but how's the temp in the tank? Could it be hanging out by the heater cause it's the warmest place in the tank?


----------



## kamikaziie (Aug 29, 2007)

sorry for the late replies guys, just have been caught up with stuff at uni

hmm the blackghost knife itself 8cms hmmm the water tempreature of the tank is about 27degrees celius, i set the heater to about 28 a few weeks ago because i had an outbreak of whitespot/ich, it seem to have cleared up, i was going to ask about that should i bring the temp down to 25 degrees its summer here and gets to about 27-33 degrees in house about 26 

the fish seem to be fine now.. but i just fed them and they did not eat alot

i have the water flowing towards the heater so i am thinking the tank is 27degrees all the way around

i have added a new piece of driftwood which the gosh knife hides in.. ill post a picture of my tank up soon
again thank you for all the help = ) because the ghost knife seems alot happier atm


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

50 gallons would be small for an adult bgk. I would suggest a 75 for the extra width or a 120 would be optimal. Planning for the future is best done as soon as possible.


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

I would say 100 gallons is a better minimum, but the tank size of 125 would be more common/cheaper.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

a 75g would be minimum. If youve seen a full grown one you would agree with me. And while the size isnt urgent considering its so small, I would styart saving for th etank now and get it soon. It will help the BGK grow faster, and you would never have to worry if your waiting too long.


----------



## kamikaziie (Aug 29, 2007)

!!!! my black ghost knife disappeared.. it was eating and everything but now it has just gone? i have 2 lemon tetras, one angel fish, one silver shark, 10 neon tetras, two clowloaches and one bristlenose.. does anyone have any idea where it might have gone?

i added the tube and what not...

thanks in advance


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

also thats a lot of fish for a 25 gallon tank... did you leave it for any extended amount of time... canibalism is common.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

If he is not on the floor it is possible he is hiding really well. Sometimes fish can hide so well it will surprise you.


----------



## Scootydoo (Jun 1, 2007)

Yea that is a pretty overstocked tank, I wouldn't be suprised if they just nibbled him up or he just got sick of the chaos and jumped :/


----------

